# My Trance



## Horro (Jul 13, 2010)

Since this is my first post I'll say Hi here 

Anyways, here is some music I've done.

http://www.newgrounds.com/audio/listen/346651

http://www.newgrounds.com/audio/listen/347339

You can find the rest on my profile page there.
Download it if you like it , it'll make me happy.


----------

